# Bike porn 3 in la 2night



## xbocax (Feb 27, 2010)

Bike Porn 3: Cycle Bound

02.27.10

Rev Phil is back, and bringing you the greatest collection of sexually charged bicycle video the world has ever known.

Bike Porn 3: Cycle Bound
Saturday, February 27th
Tow - Downtown Los Angles, CA
1450 E. 6th, between Mateo and Santa Fe
two shows! 8 and 11pm!

Tickets will be $10 and available at the door. If you would like, you can purchase presale tickets at: http://www.brownpapertickets.com/event/100433

There will also be a ride leaving Orange 20 (4351 Melrose Avenue) and heading over to TOW for the 8pm showing. We will be leaving Orange 20 at 7:15pm sharp.


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 28, 2010)

Ahhahahaha I'm sorry but that video has to be one of the stupidest videos I have seen in awhile. Not sure if ya'll are trying to represent this as a joke?


----------



## xbocax (Feb 28, 2010)

haha i was just posting it cuz i was vending there buuuuut. The movie was actually REALLY good. Its a compilation of diy bike influenced porn. It had everything from funny to grotesque from gay to straight to ALOT of trans gendered clips. Very unique and fun to watch especially with a crowd. You get funny random comments equivalent to that of rocky horror being yelled out.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 28, 2010)

Curiously distrubing.I find myself almost unable to tear my eyes off my old Raliegh British 3 speed after watching.................mmmmmmmmmmmmm,baby!Whats your sign?


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 28, 2010)

dude the innertube bondage was genius!!


----------



## mattdoc (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Xbocax for the representing LA. I think our PDX friends here think we all work
as drones loading the Botox syringes for plastic surgeons in Beverly Hills or are Scientologists or someting...


Although I missed the "bikeporn", there were over 1000 people Friday night riding critical mass by Echo Park, here in LA. Some other positive aspects of LA besides the botox clinics, are the Orange 20 bike shop (expensive), the bicycle kitchen across the street and Pure Luck veggie and beer restaurant. All on Heliotrope and Melrose.

Awesome to see the bike culture in LA. Rode the LA river trail before work today from Downtown (old Taylor Yard site) to Burbank and back.

mattdoc


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Mar 1, 2010)

xbocax said:


> haha i was just posting it cuz i was vending there buuuuut. The movie was actually REALLY good. Its a compilation of diy bike influenced porn. It had everything from funny to grotesque from gay to straight to ALOT of trans gendered clips. Very unique and fun to watch especially with a crowd. You get funny random comments equivalent to that of rocky horror being yelled out.



Yeah it sounds pretty interesting. I just couldn't stop laughing at the trailer. Trans bike porn sounds completely awesome.


----------

